

Ask HN: Recommendations for outsourcing UX/design? - tdfx

I'm looking for advice and recommendations for outsourcing the design of a webapp.  I can do the coding but, unfortunately, don't have the design abilities to make pretty web 2.0-looking screens.  The money is there... just not the design skills.<p>Any information about experiences with specific companies, common pitfalls, or other tips are greatly appreciated.  Feel free to plug yourself if interested.
======
scottkrager
Can you do the mockups? (see: <http://www.gomockingbird.com>)

If so, why not try getting one or two screen done at a crowd-sourced place
like <http://www.99designs.com> or <http://www.crowdspring.com>

